# Missouri 2019



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Who's all heading to Missouri this season?

Public, private?


My dad, myself and a friend are heading out to northeast Missouri from the 25th through the 3rd. Little bit of private and some public. 

Tenting it again this year. Cant wait to get out there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

We’ll be in Mo. again Nov.1-6 all public. North east-North central. Hate to go when it’s so busy, but I’ve tried earlier and always end up with warm temps.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Good luck
Sounds like we will be around the same area I'll post what we are seeing

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

We’ll Be camping in my 2tone Neo trailer


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Leaving next Saturday for 8 days in NW MO. I wish I could of went later but did not work out for us this year. Heard it was very cold right now. Hoping the colder temps stay for a while.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Leaving next Saturday for 8 days in NW MO. I wish I could of went later but did not work out for us this year. Heard it was very cold right now. Hoping the colder temps stay for a while.


It is cold right now. I’m in SW Iowa and a lot of deer on the move the last 3 days. Crazy good cold front came through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll be there the 2nd through the 12th hunting public also


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Wallywarrior said:


> It is cold right now. I’m in SW Iowa and a lot of deer on the move the last 3 days. Crazy good cold front came through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hearing anything about EHD in the area?


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Not really. Seems mid to eastern Iowa in much worse shape. Have heard of a few in west central Iowa but not as much down here. Maybe all of the flooding? Wait til you see all the water along the Missouri River. Going to be a lot of extra lakes for years to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Wallywarrior said:


> Not really. Seems mid to eastern Iowa in much worse shape. Have heard of a few in west central Iowa but not as much down here. Maybe all of the flooding? Wait til you see all the water along the Missouri River. Going to be a lot of extra lakes for years to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that about mid to eastern Iowa. I figure I would ask because things change quickly takes time for it to become public.
I heard lots of flooding also. Floods lots of the creek bottoms and pushes the deer to higher ground. We leave Saturday and hoping we get good weather.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

2 years ago.

Man I'm fired up









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll be in NE Missouri end of October - Opening week of gun. I haven't decided yet specific dates yet tho.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Official countdown is on. 

32 more work hours before I'm outta here


Looks to be lows in the low 30s and possibly high 20s at night. Snow possible. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

ETA 230 pm. Just in time to set camp and go watch some fields.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Heading out next Friday. A little nervous about being there during the busiest time, but we’ll see what happens. 

Pry should of been down there this week.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Got back last night , seen the most guys I ever have . But we still connect on a few but nothing big .


----------

